

Galaxy Nexus On The Verge Of Release In US - rpikencal
http://www.techieinsider.com/news/13433

======
dannyr
It's really unfortunate how Google & Samsung handled the release of the Galaxy
Nexus. It's been over a month since they announced it and still no official
release date.

I'm an Android fan but I wish Google/Samsung should take its cues from Apple
and not announce a product with no definite release date in sight.

My guess is that Verizon has something to do with the delay. The phone has
been released in other countries.

------
ugh
Only now?

I have been critical of Android's responsiveness in the past (saying that I
wanted to throw every Android phone I tried at the wall after a short time)
but that's definitly no longer the case with the Galaxy Nexus. I just had a
chance to play around with it and the experience is very smooth.

There was only a little lag on the homescreen with one of those useless
animated wallpapers but if you turn it off it's smooth. I didn't see any lag
at all in the webbrowser and scrolling as well as zooming seemed (finally!)
1:1. Scrolling on the homescreen is for some weird reason still not 1:1, but
that seems to be a bug or weird design decision and not performance related.

The aesthetics of ICS are very nice (though some UI decisions are still weird)
and I finally feel ready to wholeheartedly recommend an Android phone. No more
throwing at walls.

(The only thing that annoyed me was the damn screen. I can reach every point
on it but it's so freaking uncomfortable).

------
makhanko
Google Nexus phones have horribly inefficient release cycle. It happened with
Nexus One, Nexus S and is happening with Galaxy Nexus: \- Announce a flagship
device superior to iPhone late in the late fall, make it big, get everyone
excited \- Loose all the steam by dragging wide availability into Jan/Feb,
until most people don't care anymore. \- by the time people start buying it in
the spring, get trumped by the rumors of the upcoming iPhone update.

------
heffay
Yet, we still have no official word from Verizon. They announced the RAZR for
tomorrow, but still nothing about the Nexus.

[http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/14/verizons-announces-
shin...](http://www.droid-life.com/2011/12/14/verizons-announces-shiny-
new-4g-lte-phone-for-december-15-and-its-not-the-galaxy-nexus-white-droid-
razr-incoming/)

I wonder how pissed Samsung is

~~~
ajross
This is all par for the course in the industry. The big players all hate each
other. Carriers mess up handset OEMs who muck up the OS vendors configuration
who collide with carrier lock-in and exclusivity requirements.

The reason we care this time is that this is the new flagship Android phone.
But there are dozens of handsets every year that find themselves in the same
mess.

~~~
jinushaun
Android is undoing all the work Apple started against the carriers with the
iPhone...

